# What Is Behind Access Door Below Refrigerator Near Floor



## Okie camper (Jul 9, 2015)

I just spent a hot afternoon sealing all the holes underneath the 26RS and in the kitchen and bathroom area to protect against mice. Now for the question, when we recently purchased the trailer used, it was missing the door covering an access area by the floor underneath the refrigerator. I just used a generic black grill to cover the hole and it looks fine. But what is in that access area and is there a potential access point for mice? Is that where the water pump is located?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

On my camper, it's where the furnace is.


----------



## Okie camper (Jul 9, 2015)

Stumpy75 said:


> On my camper, it's where the furnace is.


When I look through the grill I installed I see a lot of hoses and what looks like a water pump. Can someone with a 26RS provide input?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## dgilmore12 (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes the water pump is under the refrigerator in a 26rs.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

On my camper it is the heater. Look on the outside, if you have the heater vents right there, then that will answer that question. As far as I know they are run straight out the side of the camper closest to the furnace.


----------



## Okie camper (Jul 9, 2015)

dgilmore12 said:


> Yes the water pump is under the refrigerator in a 26rs.


Thanks. Did you find any holes from oversized cut outs for the hoses that you needed to mouse proof with steel wool?

Robert


----------



## dgilmore12 (Mar 31, 2008)

Okie camper said:


> Yes the water pump is under the refrigerator in a 26rs.


Thanks. Did you find any holes from oversized cut outs for the hoses that you needed to mouse proof with steel wool?

Robert
[/quote]

It's been a while since I looked under there. I think the water line comes in from the fresh water tank, so that may need to be filled.


----------



## Okie camper (Jul 9, 2015)

dgilmore12 said:


> Yes the water pump is under the refrigerator in a 26rs.


Thanks. Did you find any holes from oversized cut outs for the hoses that you needed to mouse proof with steel wool?

Robert
[/quote]

It's been a while since I looked under there. I think the water line comes in from the fresh water tank, so that may need to be filled.
[/quote]

Thanks, I've sealed everywhere else. I'll open it up and check it out.

Robert


----------

